# easton forks, ec90 sl versus slx



## shortpull (Jul 27, 2005)

anyone know what the difference is between these two forks?

specifically, what did they do different to get the reduced weight on the slx? is the slx noticably less stiff? what else?

thanks for any info.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

The slx is supposedly is a fair bit less stiff than the SL.


----------

